# Is starting my own business a option?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Since I been unempolyed for almost a year, I am wondering if starting my own business a good idea. Or should I wait out this economy. Most of my skills in cabinets and home repair such as rotten wood replacements and things of that nature.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Going from an employee to being a business owner is a big step. If you have a business mind or know of someone who does that you can rely on, you should be ok. Make sure that you're licensed, insured, and have all the other state and local requirements fulfilled before starting. Know what your lien rights are, and come up with a good working contract so that your arse is covered if/when you come across a PITA customer.

If you're going to have to make a large investment in tooling for your new business, you may want to continue looking for employment rather than spend your cash reserves. Owning a business does not guarantee success, but it is within your grasp if you work smart and plan ahead.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Since I been unempolyed for almost a year, I am wondering if starting my own business a good idea. Or should I wait out this economy. Most of my skills in cabinets and home repair such as rotten wood replacements and things of that nature.


You might have waited too long before thinking to start your own business. A year of unemployement can reek havoc on the pocketbook as well as emotional stuff. I feel for you. I think the best option at this point is to align yourself with a company that produces cabinets or find someone you can go out and do repairs with, and earn money until you get on your feet. Good luck.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

good idea - however statistically speaking - most employees that start their own business fail within the first 18 months. biggest reason is lack of capital; and of course no sales. been in my own business for over two decades and seen lots come and go..................................i am all for being your own boss but make sure you have plenty of money and insurance.
good luck...................:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I done spent my cash reserves, I have the tools to build the cabinets. Expect the shaper. I got a 10'' Unisaw, 13'' planer, 6-1/8'' jointer, drill press, mortiser, miter saw and vs hand and portable power tools. Oh by the way I have a kreg jig. :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> Oh by the way I have a kreg jig. :laughing:


 

:thumbsup: GOOD MAN! The more you use....the more and MORE you will use it. if you know what i mean. And I see you HAVE spend some $$$ on tools with all those other bigger items. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate to say it but most of my tools I got for free! :clap:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I hate to say it but most of my tools I got for free! :clap:


Free is a very good price.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

CJ21 said:


> I done spent my cash reserves, I have the tools to build the cabinets. Expect the shaper. I got a 10'' Unisaw, 13'' planer, 6-1/8'' jointer, drill press, mortiser, miter saw and vs hand and portable power tools. Oh by the way I have a kreg jig. :laughing:


Sounds like you're a sure thing. :thumbup:

Hell, why stop at starting just one business though, why not shoot a little higher and maybe fire up two ?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike, I am really thinking hard on this! :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Your unemployed-you have the skills-What are you waiting for ??? This is the perfect time to take the chance...........................


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CJ--Start out doing smaller,simple built ins ,like book cases. If you are not working now you can get your skills up to speed (and your confidence)

Do look for a cheap source of woods----You must have some small mills near you---If you need a suggestion or two,just ask----

You are in an area where oak and Cyprus are common you should be able to get that in the rough,cheaper than pine--Mike---


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a couple of places, Hardwoods of Alabama is 60 miles away from where I live and I have a couple of local hardwood dealers.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Google sawmills Alabama---
Also check out this site,he has a list of sawmills-Nelsonwoodworks.biz - Home

I pay $2. to $2.50 a board foot for #1 common cherry--less for oak--about the same for walnut--

Makes the projects more fun if you don't have to worry so much about blowing a cut!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm gonna rain on your parade CJ, but from your posts here, I would definitely say do NOT try and start your own business. 

First, I don't think you have the skill level in carpentry/cabinetry by quite a long shot to work by yourself, you need to work full-time for a 2-3 years for someone else to gain that experience, especially when it comes to finish carpentry and cabinetry.

And I'm guessing you have even less business experience. Recipe for disaster.

I'm not being harsh, so don't take it that way, but too many aren't at all realistic with themselves until after it's far too late.

Nothing personal...just business.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

J F said:


> I'm gonna rain on your parade CJ, but from your posts here, I would definitely say do NOT try and start your own business.
> 
> First, I don't think you have the skill level in carpentry/cabinetry by quite a long shot to work by yourself, you need to work full-time for a 2-3 years for someone else to gain that experience, especially when it comes to finish carpentry and cabinetry.
> 
> ...


 
It may be "too late" or him. I assume that he has benn looking for employment for the last year with no success. This is why many guys start their own business. The odds are NOT in his favor in this economy. But, if he has the time and the tools, why not. It beats sitting on the couch and watching Oprah. 

CJ, the odds are against you, but if you cannot find employment, go for it. Watch what you have to spend to get started, and maybe keep looking for employment as you go along.

Good luck to you.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Why don't you tell us exactly how much and what kind of experience you have? Odds of failure for anyone just starting up is high. But on the other hand, you are unemployed. If you just sit there, the odds of failure are pretty high for that too, like 100%.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry, CJ is not ready for self employment, he will just open himself up to a lot of what we all read here from people who go blindly into "business" when they should not. 

007, please read his prior posts and then give him the same advice...then I'll converse with you about it if you wish...and I will be disagreeing with you fully.

I'm being honest with the guy, after you read his prior posts you may do the same.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And for clarity yet again...I'm not attacking CJ, not at all, but in my opinion trying to start up in business for himself, at this point, would be an exercise in frustration.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to agree with JF here. I don't think you're ready. I know it sucks to be unemployed, but it can be worse if you go into business and go backwards instead of forwards.

You need to get your C of Q in either Carpentry or Cabinetmaking. Then you will have a skill to sell. How you will do this is beyond me if you can't find work. Try the unions.

Others near you could hopefully give you better advice on how to get the training. Work for a reputable company for a few more years. Learn all you can, maybe take business classes at night, etc.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

griz said:


> Answering the OP's original question: Yes.


Great, another untrained person coming into the work force. Doesn't anyone anymore want/desire to become a master of a trade?

You do him a disservice IMO, no future in starting like this. Go and get trained, even if you have to go to Alaska to do it. Then you have skills for life. 

What's that saying about teach a man to fish, he feeds his family for life.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

What I hope CJ (and others) can take away from my posts is that there are real, concrete reasons to NOT jump in on your own.

It's not a character flaw, it's not some internet arsehole whistling) being a negative fvk...it's me trying to interject a bit of reality to the op.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

CJ - hope you are still with us here. Everyone here, including myself, I'm sure wish you all the best.

Just different opinions on the best direction for you. Of course it's YOUR decision. Everyone's got an opinion, but you are the one whos' decisions affect your future.

So, read all these posts, come to your own decision, and best of luck, whichever way you choose. Hope we helped you some. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

J F said:


> I missed this part, where did it happen?


He's saying I'm not really a good swimmer, *I can't even dog paddle*, so I think I will swim across the English Channel.



It's not a big deal. Mike makes a lot of good points.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am still here, I when to school for construction, but I dont have the work experience in construction. Since we have some many Mexicans in Alabama taking the construction jobs, you catch Hell! getting a job. It sucks! I know a lot of contractors because my dad works as a driver at a local lumber yard. When you ask them for a job, they say work is slow, but they have Mexicans.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> I am still here, I when to school for construction, but I dont have the work experience in construction. Since we have some many Mexicans in Alabama taking the construction jobs, you catch Hell! getting a job. It sucks! I know a lot of contractors because my dad works as a driver at a local lumber yard. When you ask them for a job, they say work is slow, but they have Mexicans.


There are Mexicans around here too, but most of them are out of work. They just stand in the Home Depot parking lots looking for work by trying to flag down guys driving by in their pickup trucks.

What kind of school did you go to? Was it a hands on trade school? And you're saying you have no practical work experience, as a carpenter or cabinet maker?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats what I said no practical work experience, as a carpenter or cabinet maker. The teacher we had was no good, he was in the office more than he was teaching. I went to Trenholm State Techincal College here in Montgomery. It was suppose to be a hands on program, but we did more book work than anything and have the students quit.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> Thats what I said no practical work experience, as a carpenter or cabinet maker. The teacher we had was no good, he was in the office more than he was teaching. I went to Trenholm State Techincal College here in Montgomery. It was suppose to be a hands on program, but we did more book work than anything and have the students quit.


In that case, you are no where near being ready to start your own business yet. If it's a side job such as 'build a table for your aunt', that would be fine just to get you by. But don't take it any further than that or you risk going into debt and being faced with lawsuits. 

If you can't find a job working for somebody, I'd say move to a place where you can. Look into different areas, Texas maybe.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I would rather work for someone else first.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> I would rather work for someone else first.


Then do that


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CJ---I like you,I say go with your gut---Making projects that you can while you look for a regular job only makes sense to me.--Mike--


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

Just my two cents for what it's worth. I've been in business for my self for a little over four years but have been in the industry my whole life. Before I was married I worked for a custom builder doing all in house trim, cabinets, stairs, rails, built-ins, mantles and anything else the interior decorators could dream up. That was my day job. At night I worked in a cabinet shop for a company that primarily did commercial work, bars, store displays etc. When it came time to go into business for myself I had all the skills but the only thing I knew about business was how to generate the work. This has been the most difficult four years of my life. I am still learning how to effectively run my business. What I'm getting at is it's hard enough with the skills and equipment. But being limited on all levels will certainly be an uphill battle.


----------

